# Visa Runs - Limit



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Another question for the Ministry of Expat Affairs I'm afraid.

Is there a limit to the number of times one can cross into Oman and re-enter on a top up visit Visa ?

Thanks

Slotty


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*How Many Visa Runs can you do?*



Slotty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another question for the Ministry of Expat Affairs I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


I would be really grateful for an answer to this as well please guys? 

For your information I have done two trips so far and hoping I can continue to do so. Does it make a difference what nationality you are as well? I am British.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

i have done it thrice and will be doing my 4th one in a weeks time


----------



## annatee (Feb 18, 2009)

are you all doing this every 30 days i have done one on this trip but would like the answer to how many we do !!! so confusing


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

i just did a visa run for the fourth time in a row (ras al-khaimah/oman border), and had no problems whatsoever. paid 25 dirhams for an "exit permit" in uae, and then 60 dhs for an entry permit in oman. the whole ordeal took me around 15 minutes.

also i was once again told by the immigration officer in uae that even though the stamp says "valid for 30 days", in reality it is valid for 40 days. i asked him how come they dont just stamp it 40 days then. he told me that they stamp it 30 so if somebody should exit the country a few days later he will not get into any problems.

of course i dont think i want to test his theory and will play it safe in the future and do my visa run every 29 days


----------



## annatee (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks i think its safe to go with what is in print ! thanks


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm so glad someone posted this up. I thought the visa run limit was 2 and then you had to go back to your home country, but knowing that other people have done 3 or 4 has made me stop worrying about having to do the 3rd one. Cheers guys.


----------



## abbster (Feb 25, 2009)

Ramin said:


> i have done it thrice and will be doing my 4th one in a weeks time


Hi there just wondering if you have been already for you visa run....i need todo one before the 3rd March and am stuck for a way there. If you are still going any possibility to grab a ride? Will help with costs.


----------



## abbster (Feb 25, 2009)

Ramin said:


> i just did a visa run for the fourth time in a row (ras al-khaimah/oman border), and had no problems whatsoever. paid 25 dirhams for an "exit permit" in uae, and then 60 dhs for an entry permit in oman. the whole ordeal took me around 15 minutes.
> 
> also i was once again told by the immigration officer in uae that even though the stamp says "valid for 30 days", in reality it is valid for 40 days. i asked him how come they dont just stamp it 40 days then. he told me that they stamp it 30 so if somebody should exit the country a few days later he will not get into any problems.
> 
> of course i dont think i want to test his theory and will play it safe in the future and do my visa run every 29 days


Sorry did not read this before i asked the question if you were going again soon!


----------

